# Altimas.net



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

So how many people from over there know about this? Keep on down low and bring info from there to here.LOL keep out the dicks


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *So how many people from over there know about this? Keep on down low and bring info from there to here.LOL keep out the dicks *



yeah.. this is kind of invite only right now.. we're trying to be selective..


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Getting pretty bad


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I visited the "old" board and boy o boy it's slow. all n00bs with "debadge my car" posts.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwo whats a WAI? how do you debadge? like these rims? check out this grill,same shit everyday. no search just stupid questions  and it is super slow


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey guys, I just signed up, so I am in here to and I wont say anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

what's up yall? hope I'm not one of the dicks


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I was thinking, the reason we are on altimas.net is cuz we are all like older members, not like Altimat who was an OG, but like we are all knowledgable and there to help the noobs, so, I wont fully abandon them, but for stupid questions like debading and stuff....i will go laugh


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Just to get the email back is a treat.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Just to get the email back is a treat.  *



Yes it is, Hi ED!


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yes it is, Hi ED! *


Howdy... The Rat got his invite and said he signed up.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yes it is, Hi ED! *


Up early again, Bill?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Up early again, Bill? *


Since 4...fell out at 8 last night for some reason..we got to get the RAT over here


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

tytalian said:


> *what's up yall? hope I'm not one of the dicks *


There can only be one here !


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Hi ... Just signed on! Hope it is a pleasent experience!

Joe


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

So does this mean I am one of the cool guys since I got an invite?

Thanks OhTwo!


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i be up in the hizz-oucs


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

*HERO??*

I be pimpin up in here also-


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: HERO??*



Oasis said:


> *I be pimpin up in here also-  *


Hahaha Cool to be Cool, I guess!


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Altimas.net*



scottlny said:


> *yeah.. this is kind of invite only right now.. we're trying to be selective..  *


Gee, I'm so honored...... Howdy all... thanks for leading me away from the "dark side..."


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I visited the "old" board and boy o boy it's slow. all n00bs with "debadge my car" posts. *


 You see all those goose eggs! 000000


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

I have arrived!


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

ThaiBruin said:


> *I have arrived!  *


Whats up bro, you rolling out tomorrow to Irvine/Costa Mesa again?


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

what's up everyone?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

How you doin!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *How you doin! *


 big grin on my face


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*Im In!*

I must be cool since ScottlNY invited me!
yaaaaaaa


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Im In!*



AlphaFox said:


> *I must be cool since ScottlNY invited me!
> yaaaaaaa *


Welcome aboard Josh... yeah.. that must be it..


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Re: Im In!*



scottlny said:


> *Welcome aboard Josh... yeah.. that must be it..   *


I must not be- but here anyway- BTW who else is inviting and is anyone getting a new name- or picking new name or all we all the same as a.net?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Im In!*



Oasis said:


> *I must not be- but here anyway- BTW who else is inviting and is anyone getting a new name- or picking new name or all we all the same as a.net? *


You are as welcome as the flowers in May......now go water them.....j/k

I`m glad you are here..


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Server are busy! so slow and the post suck still.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Server are busy! so slow and the post suck still. *


And this is new? hehe


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *And this is new? hehe *


well no not for the past 2 months


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2002)

*Damn I'm a newbie again...*

My first post. Glad to be over here. It has gotten rather slow, but to tell you the truth - most of you probably would have hung out in the Modifications forum rather than general back at the net.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

glad to see you over here...


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Damn I'm a newbie again...*



KeVQ35 said:


> *My first post. Glad to be over here. It has gotten rather slow, but to tell you the truth - most of you probably would have hung out in the Modifications forum rather than general back at the net. *


Hey Kev.. welcome aboard.. tell JRC(steve) to come over as well.. I PMed him.. and his box was full..


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

*What up guys*

This is Nickjx checking in. Different site different name on here I'm NX01 nice too see some familar names


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: What up guys*



NX01 said:


> *This is Nickjx checking in. Different site different name on here I'm NX01 nice too see some familar names *


Welcome aboard Nick


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

fix the shit dude 120 sec is sick


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: What up guys*



NX01 said:


> *This is Nickjx checking in. Different site different name on here I'm NX01 nice too see some familar names *


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *fix the shit dude 120 sec is sick *


It's to keep down on post ho's.... I see it isn't working... I have something like 25 per day going...


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: What up guys*



NX01 said:


> *This is Nickjx checking in. Different site different name on here I'm NX01 nice too see some familar names *


Welcome aboard Nick.. glad to see you have come over.. Hey are you going to tomorrow's meet??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Sounds like RLvq35se is going to hook everyone up with FREE timing advances!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Sounds like RLvq35se is going to hook everyone up with FREE timing advances!!!!!!!!!! *


um did I miss something here?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

rlvq35de said:


> *Ok, the timing is now advanced three degrees. It can be done it about five minutes, i took it to 17 degrees. It was at 14 for some reason. If there is ever a meet in the nj area besides the one tomorrow, i can do this mod for free for anyone. Car does feel a little better, not worth it of you dont have any other mods first. *


FREE for northeast meet!!!!!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

dang, and I was looking forward to receiveing a Consult II in the mail


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *FREE for northeast meet!!!!! *



 Woohoo


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I hope he comes through. I want a full report.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

wheres the NE meet?? im near Scottlny, but im in Mass...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

AlphaFox said:


> *wheres the NE meet?? im near Scottlny, but im in Mass... *


God, please forgive me for posting this....

Click here


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *God, please forgive me for posting this....
> 
> Click here *


*smack*
what were you thinking man??!? I didnt need to know THAT bad!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

AlphaFox said:


> **smack*
> what were you thinking man??!? I didnt need to know THAT bad!!!  *


Ouch! I took one for the team. Get that timing changed!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Ouch! I took one for the team. Get that timing changed! *


im too far away... waaaaaaa


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AlphaFox said:


> *im too far away... waaaaaaa *


That is always the problem, we need something in the East.......


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Just trolling this forum and it looks to be set up similar to 
FreshAlloy.com, with the exception of the "Women's Enthusiats"
section. Which, by the way, I'm very fond of...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Just trolling this forum and it looks to be set up similar to
> FreshAlloy.com, with the exception of the "Women's Enthusiats"
> section. Which, by the way, I'm very fond of...      *


Wow quick thinking. Anything new at FreshAlloy?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Wow quick thinking. Anything new at FreshAlloy? *


Nope! 
Dead as usual.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Just trolling this forum and it looks to be set up similar to
> FreshAlloy.com, with the exception of the "Women's Enthusiats"
> section. Which, by the way, I'm very fond of...      *


Where's that?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Where's that? *


Ed, check the menu/home page.

Judging by the thread distribution, this
is primarily a b13, 14, 15 site. I don't know 
if it was intended that way, or if the Sentra
guys just found it and ran with it.

Anyways, it won't stay that way for long...


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Ed, check the menu/home page.
> 
> Judging by the thread distribution, this
> is primarily a b13, 14, 15 site. I don't know
> ...


It says for women only... Can anyone tell me what's there?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *It says for women only... Can anyone tell me what's there? *


Not much Ed, go ahead and peek, I won't tell.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Not much Ed, go ahead and peek, I won't tell.   *


What a let down. Not many posts...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *What a let down. Not many posts... *


Told ya.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Told ya.  *


Lissy... Check out the new pics in my ride site. What do ya think?


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *It says for women only... Can anyone tell me what's there? *


Lots of Johnson pics


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Lots of Johnson pics *


I know, the ladies are always looking at our packages.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Altimas.net*



scottlny said:


> *yeah.. this is kind of invite only right now.. we're trying to be selective..  *


sniff...sniff...I feel so honored. Thanks for the invite. Sorry I took so long to get here


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Altimas.net*



**my'02altima** said:


> *sniff...sniff...I feel so honored. Thanks for the invite. Sorry I took so long to get here *


LOL Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65173

CLASSIC .NET


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65173
> 
> CLASSIC .NET *


  They really need mods to crackdown over there..


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

just got back from vacation, finally signed up. glad to be here.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *just got back from vacation, finally signed up. glad to be here. *


 Right on, How was vaca?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65173
> 
> CLASSIC .NET *


It gets worse that thread.. DJfruitloops and Unleaded are fighting about being wannabe mods.. lol.. check it out for your laugh of the day.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL that is funny......Unleaded seemed to be an OK Guy, I liked him.....What's up with djbeataljuice? He has some anger issues...I think he needs bigger pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Right on, How was vaca? *


well needed, i had to get away from my 2 jobs......but i missed my alty soooooo much. 9 days, i was going through withdrawal. but i was able to test drive my brothers daytona blue 350Z track. OMFG, i though i was gonna piss in my pants.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *What's up with djbeataljuice? He has some anger issues...I think he needs bigger pics *


Yeah seriously he's went off on a couple people unecessarily lately. Think the 6 inch front wheel gap is getting to him?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

damn you guys are mean. i dont like to see so much hatred. lets not rag on people. let this forum not be like others.....lets all get along here.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

scottlny said:


> *It gets worse that thread.. DJfruitloops and Unleaded are fighting about being wannabe mods.. lol.. check it out for your laugh of the day. *


That thread made me laugh..lol


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *LOL that is funny......Unleaded seemed to be an OK Guy, I liked him.....What's up with djbeataljuice? He has some anger issues...I think he needs bigger pics *



I talked to him on AIM still, he is a nice guy, I think people just misinterpret him because you cant tell when he is being sarcastic on the forms. I have been in a few arguments with him, but I foudn out after talking to him it was no big deal. Just my $.02


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *Yeah seriously he's went off on a couple people unecessarily lately. Think the 6 inch front wheel gap is getting to him?  *


yep - he went off on me unexpectedly - dunno wtf i said. oh well.

glad to be here - thx for the invite ohtwo.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

unleaded said:


> *yep - he went off on me unexpectedly - dunno wtf i said. oh well.
> 
> glad to be here - thx for the invite ohtwo. *


Yey....Glad to see ya here!!


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Yey....Glad to see ya here!!  *


glad to be here!!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

.net is whinning about the whinners AGAIN! waaaaa!!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *.net is whinning about the whinners AGAIN! waaaaa!!!! *


Hi Hardcore, glad you are on and Willy I sent a pm because your e-mail won`t accept my crap(er a msg`s).


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *.net is whinning about the whinners AGAIN! waaaaa!!!! *


NOW there complaining about complaining! I'm going to quit talking a peek over there to see what's going on. JEEEEEZE!!


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I was wondering if any of you guys know where BoogieBoo from Altimas.net went? I was reading through some old posts and it refreshed my memory, he was a nice guy on altimas.net and then he just dissappeared?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *I was wondering if any of you guys know where BoogieBoo from Altimas.net went? I was reading through some old posts and it refreshed my memory, he was a nice guy on altimas.net and then he just dissappeared? *


I was wondering that also. He posted one post over there not too long ago and that was it, no more. ??


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *I was wondering that also. He posted one post over there not too long ago and that was it, no more. ?? *


He traded his car in..you can find him at Kiaperformance.net


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *He traded his car in..you can find him at Kiaperformance.net *


Thanks Willy.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

totalycrazy said:


> *damn you guys are mean. i dont like to see so much hatred. lets not rag on people. let this forum not be like others.....lets all get along here. *


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2002)

Geez, you guys are brutal. It's no wonder import guys have a bad name. I hang out at Stangnet.com with almost 6000 posts and never dogged on any newbie. Yes, I've seen the same question thousands of times. 

Altima.net is so bad I posted a question and the replies I got were "do a search". It was eventually locked after 4 replies. Was trying to get a little more pep out of the 2.5.

This is my first import car. Luckily it's my wife's ride.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

That won't happen here.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Who invited you guys anyway? j/k glad to have you all here.
I noticed someone posted that this seemed like a Sentra biased forum. There is a reason for that. You see back in the day us Sentra guys(GA owners) only had Sentra.net. We has our own site, forum and chat all in one place. Well I think chat was the first to go, then we lost our fourum. So we jacked B15sentra.net for some board space(Thanks to B15sentra.net). Then the powers to be, Scott(owner Sentra.net), Ryan, Mike(all of them, I lost track hehe) got this site rolling. So the whole point of my rambling history lesson is that this board is an "Evolution" of the orginal Sentra.net board in a way. Thats why all of us B chassis guys are here. That means you Altima guys best respect your little brothers, this is our board. LOL 

Pat - Been around since the good ole days of Sentra.net and helping make it better.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *He traded his car in..you can find him at Kiaperformance.net *



Are you sure? I am not sure if I had one too many beers tonight, but KiaPerformance sounds like a Kia forum?

But Kia and Performance in the same sentence doesnt sound right even if I have had no beers.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *Are you sure? I am not sure if I had one too many beers tonight, but KiaPerformance sounds like a Kia forum?
> 
> It was a joke....Just kidding, made it up....send Willy to Jail*


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *
> 
> 
> JBL85 said:
> ...


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Your just too subtle, simetimes.  *


Hey Ed, you spelled sometimes wrong.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Hey Ed, you spelled sometimes wrong.  *


And it's "you're".  I should prolly quit now.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *And it's "you're".  I should prolly quit now.   *


Ha Ha... I was so concerned with spelling the word "subtle" correctly that everything else left my pea brain.  Good catch.
You're up early... the time changed you know?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Ha Ha... I was so concerned with spelling the word "subtle" correctly that everything else left my pea brain.  Good catch.
> You're up early... the time changed you know? *


 Couldn't resist.  Yes, we're in for darker days.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *Who invited you guys anyway? j/k glad to have you all here.
> I noticed someone posted that this seemed like a Sentra biased forum. There is a reason for that. You see back in the day us Sentra guys(GA owners) only had Sentra.net. We has our own site, forum and chat all in one place. Well I think chat was the first to go, then we lost our fourum. So we jacked B15sentra.net for some board space(Thanks to B15sentra.net). Then the powers to be, Scott(owner Sentra.net), Ryan, Mike(all of them, I lost track hehe) got this site rolling. So the whole point of my rambling history lesson is that this board is an "Evolution" of the orginal Sentra.net board in a way. Thats why all of us B chassis guys are here. That means you Altima guys best respect your little brothers, this is our board. LOL
> 
> Pat - Been around since the good ole days of Sentra.net and helping make it better. *


Absolutely, brother Pat


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

> It was a joke....Just kidding, made it up....send Willy to Jail [/B]


LOL, sorry I didnt pic up on the E-Sarcasm


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

I just found this place the other day. I was wondering why altimas.net has been so slow lately. Anyway, I never posted much over there, just did a lot of browsing, and I went by 'br' over there. 

Wow, I'm as excited as I was when I first picked up my car now that I've found a good forum again.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *I just found this place the other day. I was wondering why altimas.net has been so slow lately. Anyway, I never posted much over there, just did a lot of browsing, and I went by 'br' over there.
> 
> Wow, I'm as excited as I was when I first picked up my car now that I've found a good forum again.  *


 WELCOME!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Welcome ther Runnin` Scared.

Do you actually have a scar?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *I just found this place the other day. I was wondering why altimas.net has been so slow lately. Anyway, I never posted much over there, just did a lot of browsing, and I went by 'br' over there.
> 
> Wow, I'm as excited as I was when I first picked up my car now that I've found a good forum again.  *



Welcome to Nissanforums.


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *
> 
> Do you actually have a scar? *


Oh, it's scared, not scarred.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

Glad there is a more refined board here. I hope it stays this way.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Soundman said:


> *Glad there is a more refined board here. I hope it stays this way.
> 
> *


Nice TS... You must have mods?

Cheers...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Runnin' Scared said:


> *Oh, it's scared, not scarred.  *


j/k Glad you are on-board, we like to job a LITTLE


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

*jumping on..*

*Oh Two and Scott* 

Thanks! for having me join in..


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: jumping on..*



eticket said:


> *Oh Two and Scott
> 
> Thanks! for having me join in.. *


 Welcome aboard.....

I`m with the greeting party,, get your free beer for a day tickets from Lizzy, OK


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: jumping on..*



Ratwayne said:


> *Welcome aboard.....
> 
> I`m with the greeting party,, get your free beer for a day tickets from Lizzy, OK *


Step right up.......


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Nice TS... You must have mods?
> 
> Cheers... *


Just the good old free wai. 

Lizzy I don't drink can I trade those beer tickets for something else?


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Soundman said:


> *Just the good old free wai.
> 
> Lizzy I don't drink can I trade those beer tickets for something else?  *


Why certainly, just talk to seva, he's servin up kool aid!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Why certainly, just talk to seva, he's servin up kool aid!   *


 Or slurppie, if it's not spiked.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Or slurppie, if it's not spiked. *


Oh shoot, I forgot about slurp, his av just isn't as catchy as it used to be......


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: jumping on..*



eticket said:


> *Oh Two and Scott
> 
> Thanks! for having me join in.. *


I think you should leave man  

J/K, how come your never on anymore. You ever see me driving around OC? I was on lake forrest a couple times today going to the dealership.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

*LIZZY & RAT* 

Thanks!!.. hey Liz, Rat and I will split Soundmans
beer tickets..lol

*JBL* 

Yeah, have been off awhile..this is the busiest time
of the year, till January....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I just joined now. I'm [email protected] over at Altimas.net aka SLCentral


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *I just joined now. I'm [email protected] over at Altimas.net aka SLCentral *


being that this is altimas.net's eliete, we going to get the inside in new products and stuff like that first hand?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

Ah Jeeze. . . . . . . . . . . . . 

I just can't go anywhere anymore . . . . .


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

BAC said:


> *Ah Jeeze. . . . . . . . . . . . .
> 
> I just can't go anywhere anymore . . . . .  *


Take a laxative....


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Take a laxative.... *


Works for me....


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Take a laxative.... *


I prefer fiber . . . . . . . 


-BA


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BAC said:


> *I prefer fiber . . . . . . .
> 
> 
> -BA *


That`s why I vary my drinks and instead of only rum, I like to have the wheat, oats and barley found in beer and ale.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *That`s why I vary my drinks and instead of only rum, I like to have the wheat, oats and barley found in beer and ale.  *


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I fount this site through SE-R.net, hope this board is not turning into some kind of an “elite” clique with all the invite comments I’ve read. Hope you still have some room for a n00b. lol. 
Being a moderator of a sportfishing board, sounds like you guys have defected from the “popular board” (lots of hits, low quality) to the a less traveled but more friendly.
Hope to meet some of you folks from SoCal.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *I fount this site through SE-R.net, hope this board is not turning into some kind of an “elite” clique with all the invite comments I’ve read. Hope you still have some room for a n00b. lol.
> Being a moderator of a sportfishing board, sounds like you guys have defected from the “popular board” (lots of hits, low quality) to the a less traveled but more friendly.
> Hope to meet some of you folks from SoCal. *


WELCOME! What is the URL fot that sportfishing board?


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

MakoMeat said:


> *I fount this site through SE-R.net, hope this board is not turning into some kind of an “elite” clique with all the invite comments I’ve read. Hope you still have some room for a n00b. lol.
> Being a moderator of a sportfishing board, sounds like you guys have defected from the “popular board” (lots of hits, low quality) to the a less traveled but more friendly.
> Hope to meet some of you folks from SoCal. *


Hey "Meat",

Where in SoCal you located ?
I used to have a 22 ft CC that I used to chase Marlin with in the summer and the Makos in the spring.......damn I miss that boat .


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

OhTwoAltimaSE: the ulr is www.charkbait.com. It’s the front door to my friends tackle shop (hope this is not spammy). Click the “Charkboards” from there or just http://www.charkbait.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/Ultimate.cgi I co-moderate the “Tackle Tips & Techniques” under a different name.

Hey BAC, Im in Orange County. Keep a 25’ Skipjack in Huntington Harbor. If your local, maybe we can hook up sometime when the weather warms up a bit.

I just got an ’03 Altima in November so I probably not going to be much help to this board, but am a motor head from the ‘70’s. So maybe I can contribute something from time to time.

Yosh


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Well I wasn't personally invited, but I stumbled across this as I searched for info on why altimas.net was down. Hopefully I can meet your expectations. I'll try not to ask any stupid questions! 

Jeff


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

jcaston said:


> *Well I wasn't personally invited, but I stumbled across this as I searched for info on why altimas.net was down. Hopefully I can meet your expectations. I'll try not to ask any stupid questions!
> 
> Jeff *


Welcome!


----------

